# OK, I get it now!



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

I had my first (but certainly not my last) tarpon trip this past Monday and Tuesday in Boca Grande with Capt. Mark Bennett. What a flippin' blast. Mark and his wife Jenni are great fun to fish with. We did a lot of hooking up but not much landing. First day we jumped at least a dozen off with a couple of break offs. I managed to land one in the 70-80# range. Some of the larger fish we jumped/broke off were in the 200# range. 

Second day the wind howled but we managed to hook up and land another one about the same size.

It gives me a new respect for the Lefty Kreh's of the world. These fish are a beast on conventional tackle, I can't imagine what one would be like on the fly.

I've caught a lot of different fish in my lifetime, but the tarpon is by far the most fun I've ever had. It's like fighting a cross between a big yellow fin tuna and a sailfish. He dog you down deep then come up and put on a show.

I'm hooked!

Svajda


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Congrats! Bennett is the real deal and Jenni works just as hard as he does to put you on some fish. Did she get any pictures of your fish?


----------

